# Linux Suse 9.2 Internet Problem



## CrazyShowvehicle (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

ich habe volgendes Problem.
Ich wohne in einem Schulwohnheim und weis nicht wie ich im linux die konfigurationen der ip adresse einstellen kann. Ich habe da eine anweisung bekommen für windows, jetzt weiß ich aber nicht wie ich das im Linux eingebe. Ich muss eine bestimmte Ip Adresse, Subnetzmaske, Standartgateway und die DNS Serveradresse eingeben! Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo ich die einstellungen im Linux machen muss! 

danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß Rene


----------



## generador (16. Februar 2005)

wenn du in der Konsole bist "yast" eingeben und dann auf Netzwerk oder so ähnlich

Wenn du KDE hast such mal nach yast2
Da kannst du es grafisch einstellen


----------

